# Bouncing boobs!



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! Skip to 1:00 if you need to






YouTube Video











Seriously, she has the perfect figure

http://www.break.com/cute-girls/christina.html


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 4, 2011)

repped


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 4, 2011)

She's nude on her site

Christina Model


----------



## AmM (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow she is sweet man!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Chill (Apr 4, 2011)

Swell.


----------



## AmM (Apr 4, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> She's nude on her site
> 
> Christina Model




She looks better in this video then her website.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice boobie action!

But she needs to take some dance lessons. 

I felt like I was in a Thailand disco/phuq your waitress club!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol @ the comment made on the first link.  I know he was trying to pay tribute, but it came off as a little creepy.


----------



## edp71u528 (Apr 4, 2011)

very nice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol @ the comment made on the first link.  I know he was trying to pay tribute, but it came off as a little creepy.



I aim to please


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 5, 2011)

AmM said:


> She looks better in this video then her website.



this is what I was thinking


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2011)

whats up with the side to side dance step she keeps doing on her videos?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 5, 2011)

White girl rythm


----------



## 1humah (Apr 11, 2011)

nice boobs....cheers


----------

